# Dogsitting / holiday care for reactive dogs



## Gingerfish (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi there, 
Previously when I've gone on holiday abroad a dogsitter / parents etc would come to our house, or take our dogs to theirs to look after them. However, last year we got a Romanian rescue and whilst he is improving he is reactive to dogs and people who 'suddenly' appear in his house that he doesn't know or hasn't been formally introduced to. I am concerned about what could happen if we went away and left him with people who aren't behavourists or experienced with managing these issues - it's a lot to ask and I can't expect them to understand or remember instructions for managing loads of different situations . It's fine for one or two nights with my parents (ie just don't let the dogs out without supervision / bring anyone they don't know in) but for a couple of weeks that's too much to ask. Most people I've found assume until something goes wrong that it's all fine and I'm just paranoid.

Does anyone know of any care businesses or similar that could look after them for a couple of weeks? I've never put my dogs into kennels - our labrador hates being shut up in any way and she's at least 11 or 12 now so I don't want to stress her out. I'd rather not seperate them they both do much better with each other.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If they're reputable & experienced there's no reason why they won't follow your explicit instructions when it comes to their care & management.

In the case of your Rommie dog I would contact potential sitters ASAP, to discuss their needs & arrange for them to have multiple meetings with the dog so they can get to know each other & see how it goes from there.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If the Romanian rescue would be ok with a sitter they were introduced to beforehand, you could just stipulate that the dogs don’t get taken out and nobody else enters the house at all while you’re away.

It would be fine for a week…. 2 would be a push.

Tbh I would just holiday in the UK and take the dogs so I had control of the environment.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I would love a holiday abroad but I wouldn’t trust anybody, and particularly someone I’ve only just met, to deal with my ‘box of frogs’ dog for two days, never mind two weeks.

Next week we’re going to Devon and we’ll both have a good time.

It’s what you sign up for when you take on a dog that you know from the start is going to be challenging.


----------



## Gingerfish (Jan 6, 2021)

We're off to Norfolk with them in September so yes we normally holiday with dogs in the UK. I didn't know this dog was going to be this challenging, a common lament but I CBA to go into a long explanation of why here but once you've got them, you've got them.



Lurcherlad said:


> If the Romanian rescue would be ok with a sitter they were introduced to beforehand, you could just stipulate that the dogs don't get taken out and nobody else enters the house at all while you're away.
> 
> It would be fine for a week…. 2 would be a push.
> 
> Tbh I would just holiday in the UK and take the dogs so I had control of the environment.


Thanks - we're doing a night at my parents next week to 'practice' sleeping in a new environment when we go away and our cottage is all ground floor so he can sleep in our room or at least know where we are, and vice versa.



simplysardonic said:


> If they're reputable & experienced there's no reason why they won't follow your explicit instructions when it comes to their care & management.
> 
> In the case of your Rommie dog I would contact potential sitters ASAP, to discuss their needs & arrange for them to have multiple meetings with the dog so they can get to know each other & see how it goes from there.


Thanks that's really helpful advice. We don't have any holidays abroad booked as we need to sort the dogs first - and that's what we have been doing with my parents, slowly building the time and what they do together!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in a similar position, my new inherited dog is preventing us doing so much, luckily mine loves people, it's just dogs he can't deal with.
I've found two local house/pet sitters that will move in here. 
I'm going to meet one next week with the dog and see how we all get on. I'll then book her for a few half day/full day care while we go out together again! 
If all goes well, we can at least look at the odd weekend away. Not sure I would feel comfortable for longer than that. He's a very sensitive soul and if she gets something wrong, he could get very stressed


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Have a look for dog walkers that do pet sitting too in your area (who stay in your home)
Some people do exclusive pet sitting too. Find someone who understands your dogs issues and you feel you can trust (and knows something about training and dealing with reactive dogs). I do pet sitting myself and would happily take on a dog like yours for a week as long as I understood his issues beforehand and had space to walk him solo on my walking days. There are pet sitters who will know how to deal with reactive dogs and ones that might not so you may just need to chat to a few before you pick one. 
Let your dog have a few visits/walks beforehand so they can build a relationship and trust.


----------



## Gingerfish (Jan 6, 2021)

Teddy-dog said:


> Have a look for dog walkers that do pet sitting too in your area (who stay in your home)
> Some people do exclusive pet sitting too. Find someone who understands your dogs issues and you feel you can trust (and knows something about training and dealing with reactive dogs). I do pet sitting myself and would happily take on a dog like yours for a week as long as I understood his issues beforehand and had space to walk him solo on my walking days. There are pet sitters who will know how to deal with reactive dogs and ones that might not so you may just need to chat to a few before you pick one.
> Let your dog have a few visits/walks beforehand so they can build a relationship and trust.


Thank you - good advice


----------

